# Layout Blind Recommentdation



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

I'm looking for a layout blind to use as a retired gun station and to hunt out of. Any recommendations?

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## mealman (Jan 19, 2005)

Avery is the way to go. If you want one that has a little more roo, and has a pretty low profile The Avery Finisher is the way to go. If you want a really low profile one that isn't as comfortable the Avery Power hunter is the one you need. We use both of them at my Hunting Lodge. Comfort the FINISHER, concelment POWER HUNTER.
Steve


----------



## tbyars (Mar 29, 2005)

I bought Cabela's Interceptor layout blind and absolutely love it. Room and comfortable with shell storage, padded back and headrest, flagging port, and easy assembly. Plus, the price is right about $100 cheaper than the rest for the same product.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

You can't beat Avery Blinds and there decoys. I have a power hunter and it is the best layout blind I have ever been in. I didn't like the Cabela's blind because is was way to big. I like the finisher a lot but I would pick a power hunter over it because I like the low profile and the great view you get out of it. Hope this helps.

But you can't go wrong with the Avery line.


----------



## Bigisland (Mar 23, 2006)

I like the Avery Finisher, now have 4 of them, Customer Service is unbeatable, had a broken headreast cam emailed them and not 5 mins they were back to me ready to sent replacemet.

They are portable meaning you can break them down more then most, easy to strap on back or stack 4-5 on a atv. Looks like the have a new one out the called ground force, have not used, but seems faster to set up but a little more bulky to carry.

Just my 2-cents


----------



## Mad_At_M (May 2, 2005)

I agree with Bigisland and the other avery fans. I have hunted out of a Power Hunter and a Finsiher. Hunting out of the power hunter is not bad as they have great visibility and low profile, but if you hunt peanut fields or in any dirty areas, all they are good for is getting gun dirty. They are also a pain in the a$$ to get in and out of if you handle a dog or need to run out and pick up birds. I now only hunt from my finisher and train with a power hunter. Power hunters are great for retired guns and as you run trials across the country, they are becoming very popular.

Avery does have excellent customer service. I broke a bracket brace...called them and they shipped me 4 just in case I broke another. All Free!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm going to be different. My vote is for the Final Approach X-Lander. Lower profile then a Finisher and better visibility than a Power Hunter. I know a lot of people like Power Hunters, and I like their portability, But I absolutely hate to hunt out of one. You can't see through the mesh, especially ducks. Plus everyone that hunts with one, leaves the stupid top open, and constantly get busted when birds sneak in on you. First reaction...... you guessed it, grab the lid and flare the birds.

The new Avery Ground Force blind looks nice though. Similar to a Finisher, but lower profile, and it folds up like a Power Hunter.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2006)

Hey John, if the shoe fits......wear it!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2006)

The only problem I have with my Finisher blind is I keep falling asleep. :lol:


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I use the Avery Power Hunter for layout goose hunting. Properly camo'ed, you cannot beat it.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

I will use one for training more than hunting, so I want one that folds up easily and carries easily on a 4-wheeler.

fp


----------



## Bigisland (Mar 23, 2006)

The finisher also has a zipper boot leg for clean out or exist,<<<<
My buddy uses it when his dog is in with him and exits the feet.
I just love the stack ability. Only thing is just need to learn how to colapse with the as little break down as possible I have it down to only 2 buttons and work great!!!!1


----------



## Jason Zerrer (May 12, 2003)

No doubt the perfect thing is going to be the Ground Force blind that is coming out. It's going to be less expensive, lower profile, fold up smaller, and still have an internal frame for strength. I sold all my blinds in anticipation of this one.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Jason Z. said:


> No doubt the perfect thing is going to be the Ground Force blind that is coming out. It's going to be less expensive, lower profile, fold up smaller, and still have an internal frame for strength. I sold all my blinds in anticipation of this one.


Who makes the Ground Force?

Thanks to all for the replies.

Frank


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Hey Frank,

I have both. Hunted last year out of the power hunter. Really enjoyed it, but needed another so buddies could hunt as well. Bought the Final Approach and really like it also. If I was buying another for hunting it would be the Avery Final Approach. If all I wanted was one for dog training it would be the power hunter. Both setup quickly and transporting them won't be a problem.

If you want to come up and mess around with them let me know

Chris


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Avery, but I don't think it's on the market, yet. (Jason may be hunting under Astro Turf this Fall.)


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

cpayne said:


> Hey Frank,
> 
> I have both. Hunted last year out of the power hunter. Really enjoyed it, but needed another so buddies could hunt as well. Bought the Final Approach and really like it also. If I was buying another for hunting it would be the Avery Final Approach. If all I wanted was one for dog training it would be the power hunter. Both setup quickly and transporting them won't be a problem.
> 
> ...


Chris,

That sounds like a plan. Can I bring a dog?

Frank


----------

